# How to send midi to and from PC to iPad?



## wbacer (Jun 30, 2018)

I've been using midimux on my iPad and Mac to send midi back and forth from Cubase to Lemur, works great.

Since I'm switching over to running Cubase on my PC, I want be able to do the same thing but I'm afraid that midimux may no longer be available. I'm not able to download studiomux for the PC and I've contacted the developer but have not gotten a response.

Does anyone know of or using a good alternate solution for sending midi to and from a
PC and an iPad?

Thanks


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 30, 2018)

Can you not just use the Lemur Daemon?


----------



## wbacer (Jun 30, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Can you not just use the Lemur Daemon?


Hey Gerhard, thanks for your suggestion.​Originally, when I set all of this up on my Mac, I followed Mihkel Zilmer's step by step tutorials.
He used midimux so I did as well. I just don't know how to make it all work using
Lemur Daemon.
I've tried looking for online tutorials but it's the proverbial needle in a haystack.
If you could point me to a resource to get me started, I would really appreciate it, thanks.​


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 1, 2018)

What exactly are you trying to achieve? Lemur is really all you should need.


----------



## lux (Jul 1, 2018)

** deleted** misunderstood the question sorry


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 1, 2018)

wbacer said:


> Hey Gerhard, thanks for your suggestion.​Originally, when I set all of this up on my Mac, I followed Mihkel Zilmer's step by step tutorials.
> He used midimux so I did as well. I just don't know how to make it all work using
> Lemur Daemon.
> I've tried looking for online tutorials but it's the proverbial needle in a haystack.
> If you could point me to a resource to get me started, I would really appreciate it, thanks.​


If you go onto their site and download it that should be all you need. Then just connect it on either the iPad in the Daemon with a midi in and a midi out. 

I don't know of any solutions that use the USB cable for it. I only know of using the Lemur Daemon over the network or a device that gives you a physical midi out from the iPad.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 1, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> If you go onto their site and download it that should be all you need. Then just connect it on either the iPad in the Daemon with a midi in and a midi out.
> 
> I don't know of any solutions that use the USB cable for it. I only know of using the Lemur Daemon over the network or a device that gives you a physical midi out from the iPad.


I finally got Studiomux to download. It appears that when you install iTunes on a PC, you can either install it from the Microsoft site or from Apple. Both options are available on Apple's website. I made the mistake of first downloading iTunes from the Microsoft site. That version does not include "Apple Mobile Device Service" and that's what Studiomux needed in order to install. So after uninstalling the Microsoft version of iTunes and reinstalling the Apple version, I was able to get Studiomux to install. 

The reason I'm trying to use Studiomux and Midimux is that unlike the Lemur Daemon, you can set up a USB cabled connection with less latency without any additional hardware like the iConnect boxes.

I'm still working the bugs out of the virtual routing but I've gotten this far. I'll figure it out.
Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 1, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> What exactly are you trying to achieve? Lemur is really all you should need.



If you remember the Cubase/Lemur tutorials that Mihkel Zilmer posted a while back, that's what I'm trying to set up.
I had it all working great on my Mac but since I switched over to using Cubase on a PC, I'm trying to recreate all of that again on the PC.
The reason I'm trying to use Studiomux and Midimux is that unlike the Lemur Daemon, you can set up a USB cabled connection with less latency without any additional hardware like the iConnect boxes. Mihkel got it all to work so I'll figure it out.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 1, 2018)

wbacer said:


> I finally got Studiomux to download. It appears that when you install iTunes on a PC, you can either install it from the Microsoft site or from Apple. Both options are available on Apple's website. I made the mistake of first downloading iTunes from the Microsoft site. That version does not include "Apple Mobile Device Service" and that's what Studiomux needed in order to install. So after uninstalling the Microsoft version of iTunes and reinstalling the Apple version, I was able to get Studiomux to install.
> 
> The reason I'm trying to use Studiomux and Midimux is that unlike the Lemur Daemon, you can set up a USB cabled connection with less latency without any additional hardware like the iConnect boxes.
> 
> ...


If that works well then I'd be very interested to try it out. Mine often has problems connecting but there is already a permanent USB cable on it (for charging) so it would be super easy to just plug it into my PC instead of a power adapter. There's another studio I work with where I think they went from a dock to one of the iConnect boxes so we could get rid of that there.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 2, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> If that works well then I'd be very interested to try it out. Mine often has problems connecting but there is already a permanent USB cable on it (for charging) so it would be super easy to just plug it into my PC instead of a power adapter. There's another studio I work with where I think they went from a dock to one of the iConnect boxes so we could get rid of that there.


Unlike my Mac, the only issue I now have is that the USB ports on my PC don't have enough power to charge my iPad.
One of the good things about the iConnect boxes is that they can simultaneously pass data and charge your iPad...smart. So far all I've found is that even with the powered USB hubs their USB ports either pass data or charge your iPad but can't do both at the same time...dumb.


----------



## thesteelydane (Jul 2, 2018)

For those on a mac, all this is now easily accomplished with the new inter device audio and midi mode. Just enable it the audio/midi setup app, and you can send audio and midi everywhere, with midi clock and everything. No need for any interface, it's changed how I use my iPad synths. Sorry if it doesn't help PC folks, but it's worth mentioning since many people don't yet know about this new protocol.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 2, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> For those on a mac, all this is now easily accomplished with the new inter device audio and midi mode. Just enable it the audio/midi setup app, and you can send audio and midi everywhere, with midi clock and everything. No need for any interface, it's changed how I use my iPad synths. Sorry if it doesn't help PC folks, but it's worth mentioning since many people don't yet know about this new protocol.


This is great news, thanks for sharing. Hopefully, sometime within my lifetime this will come to the PC.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 2, 2018)

Well, never say never, after a little tweaking everything is working via midimux...now back to the music.


----------



## Piano Pete (Aug 14, 2018)

@Shad0wLandsUK 

Wbacer, shadowlands is having some issues getting midimux/studiomux working on his PC. Unfortunately, I do not use that software, and without seeing what his settings are, I cannot really offer him much assistance. Hopefully you can help point him in the right direction.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 14, 2018)

Piano Pete said:


> @Shad0wLandsUK
> 
> Wbacer, shadowlands is having some issues getting midimux/studiomux working on his PC. Unfortunately, I do not use that software, and without seeing what his settings are, I cannot really offer him much assistance. Hopefully you can help point him in the right direction.


Sure, glad to help if I can. I'll send @Shad0wLandsUK a PM.


----------

